

Videos of all of the talks from the Northeast PHP 2013 Conference - narcissus
http://northeastphp.org/pages

======
narcissus
I was fortunate enough to be able to go to the conference this year, but it's
awesome to be able to watch the talks that I wasn't able to get to (especially
as I had to pop out at one point to catch the Red Sox :) ).

